# I have been to these boonies



## ropensaddle (Jan 7, 2011)

There is something out there:monkey:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9V44D9xZ70


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2011)

I am a hunter been a stones throw away from bear, deer,slept under the stars and heard pretty much every animal known around these parts but I heard something in that swamp one night. My hair is rising now as I re-live it. I don't know what it was but it was breaking four inch trees like tooth picks and made sounds like a gorilla. I won't say it was the fouke monster and I won't say it was not but I have only heard that sound once in my entire life.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 8, 2011)

Well did ya see it Rope? or twas he invisible...

Read your arki red neck lingo link, now thats a funny page

Down here we got the Yowie or our Bunyip man.

Yowie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## madmax (Jan 8, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> I am a hunter been a stones throw away from bear, deer,slept under the stars and heard pretty much every animal known around these parts but I heard something in that swamp one night. My hair is rising now as I re-live it. I don't know what it was but it was breaking four inch trees like tooth picks and made sounds like a gorilla. I won't say it was the fouke monster and I won't say it was not but I have only heard that sound once in my entire life.


 
Would almost bet, it was a couple of fellers that thought prohibition is still in effect, trying to get a chevy pickup runnin before Bigfoot hauled ass with the whiskey.

(I know this for a fact, I was the one throwin the carb at bigfoot)


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> Well did ya see it Rope? or twas he invisible...
> 
> Read your arki red neck lingo link, now thats a funny page
> 
> ...


 
No I did not see it. I was night fishing at around 3 am is when it came about a hundred yards from me and broke 4" trees like tooth picks and made a horrible noise. Like I said, I won't say it was or was not the fouke monster. I will say I was two miles in that swamp by flat bottom boat and that swamp wilderness is pretty big! There were three of us that heard it and we have heard every known animal except what ever it was. It was not a hog,bear,gator,cougar or anything else we have heard is all I meant to say. I am telling the truth, it sounded like a silver back gorilla.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 8, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> but it was breaking four inch trees like tooth picks and made sounds like a gorilla.



Hang on that could be just a drunk lost husky owner 

Out at nite in woods things go thump n wump all the time, you get used to it.
But when a new sound drifts in, you know your not alone with just the trees n critters.
I do believe ya sport.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2011)

madmax said:


> Would almost bet, it was a couple of fellers that thought prohibition is still in effect, trying to get a chevy pickup runnin before Bigfoot hauled ass with the whiskey.
> 
> (I know this for a fact, I was the one throwin the carb at bigfoot)


 
Max bro you would have to see the swamp I was two miles into it and it goes for miles. No truck could be heard and you might see one person there each year, very remote and down right inhospitable!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> Hang on that could be just a drunk lost husky owner
> 
> Out at nite in woods things go thump n wump all the time, you get used to it.
> But when a new sound drifts in, you know your not alone with just the trees n critters.
> ...


 

I have had bears and critters in my camp,slept under the stars it was the only time in forty seven years I could not place the sound.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> Well did ya see it Rope? or twas he invisible...
> 
> Read your arki red neck lingo link, now thats a funny page
> 
> ...


 
Interesting I wish someone would catch one. I still don't necessarily believe but I do know there was something there in that swamp at 3 am I would have liked to have seen. I can easily see how a creature could hide out in that swamp.


----------



## madmax (Jan 8, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Interesting I wish someone would catch one. I still don't necessarily believe but I do know there was something there in that swamp at 3 am I would have liked to have seen. I can easily see how a creature could hide out in that swamp.


 
I started out by givin ya a little bit of flak, but I dont doubt ya, I'm sure that at any given moment, everyone viewing this thread beleives there are Mountain Lions in North America, but, I'm curious, how many here has seen one? 

And for the ones that havent seen one, do they exist? Prove they dont.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2011)

madmax said:


> I started out by givin ya a little bit of flak, but I dont doubt ya, I'm sure that at any given moment, everyone viewing this thread beleives there are Mountain Lions in North America, but, I'm curious, how many here has seen one?
> 
> And for the ones that havent seen one, do they exist? Prove they dont.


 
I have seen their sign and heard their scream but have not yet seen a cougar here except in a deer camera.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 8, 2011)

madmax said:


> I started out by givin ya a little bit of flak, but I dont doubt ya, I'm sure that at any given moment, everyone viewing this thread beleives there are Mountain Lions in North America, but, I'm curious, how many here has seen one?
> 
> And for the ones that havent seen one, do they exist? Prove they dont.


 
I saw one...


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 8, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> Hang on that could be just a drunk lost husky owner
> QUOTE]
> 
> Did it have a stink? A foul too oil rich fuel beastie, and swearing in tongues a language unknown? If yup then twas a lost husky owner.::hmm3grin2orange:
> ...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 8, 2011)

madmax said:


> Bet he is healthy and thriving today as well, isnt he?


 
No, it was a she and it was 16 years ago when I packed my happy ass into the Colorado Rockies for a 10 day Elk hunt...I saw every animal on the face of the earth within bow range but a flipping elk...

I can also say that if an elk would have offered an easy shot I prabably would have let it walk b/c I have no idea how I would have got it packed out....

I was in the best shape of my life and it was still the hardest thing I have ever done...


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 8, 2011)

I've seen a Cougar, twice. Once right across the road from the farm house I was staying in, not 50 yards, magnificent to see.
Once out at the same place walking in the dark, big grey shadow then huge eyes, not ten yards in front of me, second most I've been scared in my life! She was a big one and I couldn't light her up to get a shot. There and gone! This is out in BFE, no lights other than the stars, bigfoot could have been three ft behind me and I wouldn't have know other than the noise dark!
The most I have ever been scared, same place, near dusk and I hear a sound like a woman getting raped! Every hair on my body stood up, every muscle tensed up! It was loud and scary! It was all I could do not pissing my pants!
I found out later it was a screech owl, all I know is I don't want to ever hear it again!
I've no idea what would break 4" tree's, but I don't think I care to find out, unless it's deer season and Bambi is on a rampage!


----------



## lfnh (Jan 8, 2011)

Seen a Mountain Lion in North America ???

Sure. Tracked and hunted them in Eastern Oregon.


----------



## sbhooper (Jan 8, 2011)

There is no doubt something out there. There have been too many reliable witnesses over the years that have seen bigfoot for it to be hogwash. You cannot fake all of that. Someday someone is going to get a shot at one and end the mystery. 

For some interesting information, go to the Big Foot Research Organization and read some of the reports and their follow-up investigations. It is interesting and to me is undeniable. 

Several years back, there was a guy that posted lots of information gained on his personal investigation of bigfoot. It was very interesting as he is a hunter/outdoorsman and undertook the investigation of this on his own time and money. He found tracks in areas where there was no way that it was faked and talked to hunting guides that had seen them, but would not release their names because they figured that they would be ridiculed for it. 

Amazing stuff.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> I've seen a Cougar, twice. Once right across the road from the farm house I was staying in, not 50 yards, magnificent to see.
> Once out at the same place walking in the dark, big grey shadow then huge eyes, not ten yards in front of me, second most I've been scared in my life! She was a big one and I couldn't light her up to get a shot. There and gone! This is out in BFE, no lights other than the stars, bigfoot could have been three ft behind me and I wouldn't have know other than the noise dark!
> The most I have ever been scared, same place, near dusk and I hear a sound like a woman getting raped! Every hair on my body stood up, every muscle tensed up! It was loud and scary! It was all I could do not pissing my pants!
> I found out later it was a screech owl, all I know is I don't want to ever hear it again!
> I've no idea what would break 4" tree's, but I don't think I care to find out, unless it's deer season and Bambi is on a rampage!


 
Lol I have heard 3 to 4" trees snapping from the large black bears we have but I have also heard their vocals had them come into camp etc. I ain't skittish but I also ain't stupid if the blackie wanted ya it could get ugly fast. I have walked up on around fifteen hunting in these mountains and have heard them sitting on my deer stand two miles from the nearest log road or any road for that matter. I have been bluff charged once by a large 6 to 700 pounder, that one got my attention. ?The animal in that swamp g ot my upmost attention; in fact all three of us decided to load the boat and leave the swamp, not something I normally do when fish are biting. I have always wanted to go back there and set up a trap, big net and snare but it would be my luck I would get the one hunter that may brave the swamp. I may just try to hunt it and deer sometime but after all these years, I would like closure on the unidentified noise, here is the sound it made!!! Note: turn it up and you still won't be near how loud it was. Then add splashing water and 4" trees breaking at 3 am and totally sober!


http://www.shockwave-sound.com/sound-effects/wild-animal-sounds/Gorilla growling and grunting.wav


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not belittling you rope! Not at all, been there for sure!

The sound gives me the impression of a wild boar, at least what I know of them.

But I also know there are a lot of things out there we've yet to discover! I'm certain there is some form of Bigfoot out there, no idea why we haven't found remains, but look at how long it took to find remains of Elephant also, so that means nothing. The chupacabra may very well be out there as well.
Then we get into the supernatural and that opens up a whole new can of worms!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 8, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> I'm not belittling you rope! Not at all, been there for sure!
> 
> The sound gives me the impression of a wild boar, at least what I know of them.
> 
> ...


 
Well I have seen and heard boar, this animal was not boar imo as far as re-mains they get eaten by boar and squirrels pretty fast down here. If your not out in the woods now until February deer sheds are mostly eaten up. The area this creature supposedly lives where I was that late mourning is filled with gators,cottonmouth so thick they resemble the skeeters, it is likely in the top three most inhospitable places in our country. If walking waders would be required limiting the distance into the swamp you could travel it is frankly too dangerous because old up rooted tree holes abound. A corpse if the animal was sly would likely only be discovered by a lost person who likely would never get out. At night, I have seen cottonmouth so thick if you were in the swamp you would be gator bait. The recording is what I heard and that is a silver back gorilla it would not surprize me if somone let them loose in the swamp. It is possible also it was big foot but the noise was not our normal species.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 8, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> I'm not belittling you rope! Not at all, been there for sure!The sound gives me the impression of a wild boar, at least what I know of them.



Piggy Nah thats Predator with a Husky

[video=youtube;IZn6iJJqSZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZn6iJJqSZo[/video]

Heres Rope at work dealin with another stihl owner

Get to the chopparr

[video=youtube;KV0FJHSYbvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV0FJHSYbvw[/video]


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 9, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I have seen and heard boar, this animal was not boar imo as far as re-mains they get eaten by boar and squirrels pretty fast down here. If your not out in the woods now until February deer sheds are mostly eaten up. The area this creature supposedly lives where I was that late mourning is filled with gators,cottonmouth so thick they resemble the skeeters, it is likely in the top three most inhospitable places in our country. If walking waders would be required limiting the distance into the swamp you could travel it is frankly too dangerous because old up rooted tree holes abound. A corpse if the animal was sly would likely only be discovered by a lost person who likely would never get out. At night, I have seen cottonmouth so thick if you were in the swamp you would be gator bait. The recording is what I heard and that is a silver back gorilla it would not surprize me if somone let them loose in the swamp. It is possible also it was big foot but the noise was not our normal species.



i saw one at the outside the lyeberry when i was gettin doe nation and my brane stoped do enybody noe wat i mean od you kare no and it makeme so sad


----------

